# Shapeways 3D Printing



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Not seen it posted up before, but seeing some very nice work by the community there.

Torpedo bases for BFG (fighters and bombers also available):

http://www.shapeways.com/model/293943/bfg-torpedo-markers.html?li=productBox-search

Pre-Heresy Strike Cruiser for BFG:

http://www.shapeways.com/model/426150/bfg-pre-heresy-strike-cruiser.html?li=productBox-search

Marine Jetbike:

http://www.shapeways.com/model/406621/grav-cycle-mk2-x1.html?li=productBox-search

Delaque/Escher Gangers for Necromunda:

http://www.shapeways.com/model/455843/stealth-ladies-nooker-mix.html?li=productBox-search

I'm currently looking into buying some shoulderpads for Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons:

http://www.shapeways.com/model/3880...d-eight-pointed-sun.html?li=productBox-search

And so on. Lots of Star Wars etc if you're into that kind of thing.

This actually looks like a viable future for our hobby to expand into. Custom 3D printed kits that you can advise the designer on and can fill any hole in the range you can think of. Here's hoping they don't get sued too quickly.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

There was a whole thread about it but I think it got deleted by the cyber attack. 

Short version of it is that Shapeways is among many other 3d printing companies that offer a very interesting and great service. 

However, some members feel that their quality is still not quite at the detail level needed to compete with traditional methods of molding/modeling, at least at a price point which is competative. 

There are 3d modeling companies which can create extremely good levels of detail but I assume the price means these models are more often produced for creating master molds at which point they can be replicated. GW themselves uses a teqhnique similar to this with some of their 3d rendered models.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, thanks for this! I just found some pads for my Sons of Medusa!!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

@ Arcane, must have missed it, it was in the middle of me moving house etc so wasn't online as much as normal.

@ Deathklokk, you're welcome! :laugh:


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

As I think I say every time 3d printing comes up, it's getting better all the time... at some point it might become less labour intensive to use rather than pouring moulds and it'll make an interesting alternative. I don't think it's quite there on a price vs quality level yet, but it's getting closer...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

3d Prints are still pretty ordinary at the 28mm miniature level. I ordered so stuff from Shapeways awhile ago and it was .. OK.. at best.


----------

